# where do I install boost line on my 2.7t ?



## catdi2002 (Jan 3, 2003)

I need some help ... I have searched to no avail 
pics and where do I pick up the boost for the boost gauge


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: where do I install boost line on my 2.7t ? (catdi2002)*

Not sure which gauge your using but most good gauges like AWE tap a no buzz T fitting into the FPR control line.


----------

